# im testing today....16dpo (update: she got me ) ARGH!



## Charliemarina

well i say im testing tomorrow and i am providing i get to mid-day tomorrow without af showing her face :shrug: and to be totally honest right now only temps and cm are giving me hope, thing is since my temps rose up iv been having trouble sleeping at night and sweating during night loads which is something i dont usually do even in the summer so im wondering if the high temps sweating and insomnia are symptoms??? anyone had insomnia b4 a :bfp: or night sweats would be good to hear if its just my body being random or not :rofl: 
so anyone testing tommrow????? xxxxx


----------



## Stacey_89

I am !!!!! :)
im so excited but so scared aswell, i will be truly gutted if i get a BFN, which i think i probz will.... so used to getting it,i guess its hard to think it might be a BFP lol.

Goood luck hun =]
my symptoms are,increased CM like ALOT !
tight feeling in my stomach as if iv been doing sit ups.
feeling sick in mornings
using the toilet alot.

oooo come on BFP !!!


----------



## wanabamummy

Ahh you both sound like you will get a nice bfp tomoz!!! Good luck ladies!!!!

:dust:


----------



## puppymom32

Good Luck ladies.


----------



## Charliemarina

wanabamummy said:


> Ahh you both sound like you will get a nice bfp tomoz!!! Good luck ladies!!!!
> 
> :dust:


OMG huns u got :bfp: congrats babes to you :happydance::hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I tested today I think it was a BFN .. i thought i saw a faint line, but then about 30 seconds later it was all gone =/ DF Thinks im going mad .. i will be testing in a few days still tho x


----------



## Minimin

Good luck ladies- Charliemarina! I am so excited for you! I hope I get to check in before I head out!
fxd!!


----------



## VampMum1980

good luck ladies x


----------



## Dannib247

ooohhh im so excited for you all !! think you should all get up extra earl after youve tested and let us know lol xx good luck!! xx


----------



## Charliemarina

Minimin said:


> Good luck ladies- Charliemarina! I am so excited for you! I hope I get to check in before I head out!
> fxd!!

hey huns only thing is im waiting till mid-day to test as usually if af dont show by then she wont show that day so then i will go buy the test, i dnt keep HPT's in the house throughout cycle due to a serious addiction :rofl: xxxx


----------



## Minimin

Oh no worries babe- I will be thinking about you and sending postive vibes. I may sneak a look into your post from my phone. LOL! Lots of luck
Minimin :hugs:


----------



## maratobe

good luck hun!


----------



## Tulip

Dammit Patsy I wasted another test in your honour this morning! (Then overrode my O day to make myself feel better). Good luck to you and Stacey xxx


----------



## selina3127

good luck xxx


----------



## Minimin

Oh tulip- What are we like. i was going to test but DH said to wait. I am not due AF until thursday and thats if MC has not changed cycles too much! I will try and wait it out now :(

CharlieMarina- hope you get your BFP this morning. Sending you lots of :hugs:
Minimin


----------



## Charliemarina

Tulip said:


> Dammit Patsy I wasted another test in your honour this morning! (Then overrode my O day to make myself feel better). Good luck to you and Stacey xxx

DO i need to slap that hand again tulip???? :rofl: ok SO still no af im now 15po and 100% late for af :dance::dance: ok ok so i need to calm :coffee:.......
girls i need ur opinions now and please do not let the POAS addict in u come out here i need serious opinions :haha: ok......
so last cycle i waited till 15dpo to test as i never get to 15dpo without af showing unless im preg now last cycle i tested 15dpo in evening and got clear but faint :bfp: but sadly a week later i lost angel bean :cry: so do u think it be wise mentally to wait till i pass a week from today to test then if still no af test then its not that its a cycle after MC and i could be seriously excited for her just to be "late" for no reason.
so my question is even being a poas addict in this situation of fear would u wait another week to test???? OH knows im late but he sceptical and doesnt want to be hurt again or me so if i say wait he will for sure...any thoughts girls?? xxx


----------



## Tulip

LOL Min just reslised we're now DPO twins due to my override. Happy with my temps - it's following the preggo chart well, aside from the implantation dip. FXd for us both. Have a good :plane:

Charliemarina, any sign of :witch:?

EDIT: We cross-posted. ARE YOU MAD, WOMAN?!? You're seriously going to keep us in suspense that long?
Seriously though - I totally understand your fears. And you've done incredibly to get this far without testing. I honestly think if you're concerned then yes, you could hold off for another few days. BUT if you're holding off in case you lose it, you could still get your + in a weeks time and yet (God forbid) still have problems further down the line. You've made it past AF due date, so you're no longer testing early - if you got a + it wouldn't be a chemical, it'd be an implanted bubs! :hugs:


----------



## Charliemarina

Tulip said:


> Dammit Patsy I wasted another test in your honour this morning! (Then overrode my O day to make myself feel better). Good luck to you and Stacey xxx

hunny also i just looked ur chart and u oved for defo cd16 not 17 the temp on cd17 to high compared to previous temps pre-ov, also u had a pos opk day b4 cd16 that also fits right so id say ur 10dpo not 9 and even 10dpo huns is very early last cycle i got bfp at 15dpo it was very faint and if had tested at 13-14dpo it defo would have been neg so dnt panic my hunny ;)


----------



## Charliemarina

tulip huns look above ur last post we must have posted same time my update is above ur last post lol xxxxx


----------



## Minimin

Tulip- Yah to DPO buddies.. and Yah to that Chart :wohoo:

Charliemarina, We are both in the same boat- I dont want to be disappointed either but if I hadnt tested so early I wouldnt have know. My only consolation is that if it is registered with my GP and I do, god forsake, have another MC I would be monitored after that. With an Ectopic and MC's I would seriously have to look into alternative methods of conceiving.

On the other hand. How are you feeling? Gut instincts are important. Are you feeling as if AF is on her way? 

I personally would want to know either way- but thats just the scientist in me.

Sorry if that was mumble and of no help. I hope you do whats right for you babe.
M


----------



## Tulip

LOL but I think I felt it go pop! it just took the full 36 hours after the +OPK! You are right about the temp of course, I'll change it back later ;)

I updated my previous post in response to your question x


----------



## Beadette

Oooo good luck x x x x


----------



## Charliemarina

Minimin said:


> Tulip- Yah to DPO buddies.. and Yah to that Chart :wohoo:
> 
> Charliemarina, We are both in the same boat- I dont want to be disappointed either but if I hadnt tested so early I wouldnt have know. My only consolation is that if it is registered with my GP and I do, god forsake, have another MC I would be monitored after that. With an Ectopic and MC's I would seriously have to look into alternative methods of conceiving.
> 
> On the other hand. How are you feeling? Gut instincts are important. Are you feeling as if AF is on her way?
> 
> I personally would want to know either way- but thats just the scientist in me.
> 
> Sorry if that was mumble and of no help. I hope you do whats right for you babe.
> M

cant say i do feel like af is coming today and i really REALLY want to test, i know that postponing testing wont stop the inevitable happening but i feel if i get past week 5 then iv crossed a milestone if its going to be :bfp:, ok right well in a way i have to test i have a night out tonight with OH and his sis and fiancée im not a big drinker or anything but id like to know if i can have one or 2 glasses at least so ok thats the excuse im using for testing today lol its true i cant keep myself or u girls waiting another week that would just be plain cruel on u all :haha: so u will have to just wait a few hours now till this evening as i want to test with OH, we always test together (unless i do a sneaky one first :blush:) and he is working till about 5pm so will get him to bring in a test i going to use tesco brand again i think there fab, not for early testing but they are accurate from day af is due either that or superdrug as i rate them both highly.

ok going to list symptoms below for my reference and for u ladies too as i feel i dnt have many when saying them so gonna write them down and we will see :)....OK........
lower back aches like af but not :dohh:

had some pulling feelings around belly button area and my scar tissue from previous c-sections (always sign when my section starts burning or twinging :dance:)

night sweats for last week (since temps been up)

insomnia for last week (also since temps have been up)

very irritable especially with OH (could be af though but i normally worse than this for af)

temps still high on chart (OMG pls have a look im excited lmao)
havent been dry cm wise since 2dpo and still now its not loads but i feel constantly wet.

totally gone off sex had argument this morning with OH about not wanting any think it might be coz i was scared it bring af on lmao

and lastly sleeping for 2 hours every afternoon with my LO for last week and half :blush:

OH and of course no af :dance:

ok so theres more than i actually thought OMG im excited......again calm patsy calm :coffee:

minimin huns enjoy eyjpt my 8 year old went with my mum and he said it was amazing, have a good flight gonna miss ya huns and yay check in on ya fone when ya can going to test later this evening ohhhh im so gutted u not gonna be here :cry:....tulip huns pls say u not off too :cry::rofl:


----------



## Tulip

Charliemarina said:


> minimin huns enjoy eyjpt my 8 year old went with my mum and he said it was amazing, have a good flight gonna miss ya huns and yay check in on ya fone when ya can going to test later this evening ohhhh im so gutted u not gonna be here :cry:....tulip huns pls say u not off too :cry::rofl:

As if!! I'll be sitting here hitting Refresh from 5.30 - in between checking the imaginary veins on my boobs :rofl:


----------



## Charliemarina

Tulip said:


> Charliemarina said:
> 
> 
> minimin huns enjoy eyjpt my 8 year old went with my mum and he said it was amazing, have a good flight gonna miss ya huns and yay check in on ya fone when ya can going to test later this evening ohhhh im so gutted u not gonna be here :cry:....tulip huns pls say u not off too :cry::rofl:
> 
> As if!! I'll be sitting here hitting Refresh from 5.30 - in between checking the imaginary veins on my boobs :rofl:Click to expand...

 :rofl: looks like ur vein checking and im knicker checking got say getting bit sore there now from all the poking to see if its af or cm, and its cm for now :dance:

well im hoping to test b4 the night out as if i dnt i gonna have to refuse :wine: tonight and people will defo be asking why lol think the old "im on antibiotics" is in order :winkwink: :rofl:


----------



## Beadette

I'll be checking up on ya too hun! Woo! BFP vibes coming your way x x x x


----------



## Charliemarina

ok so its mid-day and no af still :dance::dance: but im having alot of lower back aches that i just cnt ignore and now im so scared af is gonna come, but im thinking surely temps would be lower today if she gonna show like they always are, god OH couldnt come home any faster, i want to smoke a ciggy (yes smack me im a light smoker) but i just cnt stomach it so :dance: for that one, im just so scred of seeing a pos then it all ending, well i got one thing to say is this, last cycle i got preg and didnt have half the symptoms i have now so im hoping if i have a bean its a nice sticky one xxxx


----------



## Tulip

Tick tock tick tock...... *waits impatiently*


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck!! I'll be back later to check :rofl:


----------



## Minimin

Charliemarina!!! Good luck for later - not sure I'll b checkng later xxx


----------



## wanabamummy

How exciting!!!! Good luck!!!!


----------



## goddess25

Good Luck I am so hoping for BFP for you. Will check in later.


----------



## Tulip

*drums fingers on laptop and checks watch*


----------



## KimmyB

I'm here too tulip! Let's hope she's off celebrating!


----------



## Tulip

I can't believe she's gone for her night out without updating us LOL


----------



## Beadette

Does she not realise we have no life on a Saturday night and need BFP news! tut tut! LMAO x x x x


----------



## Dannib247

im here to check for the 2nd time tonight lol....


----------



## Charliemarina

hey girls ok so ur gonna kill me i did go off out and totally forgot to update but OH forgot to bring me home a test so by time i went out to try get one everything was closed :dohh: ok so im 16dpo now and no af well we will see in morning as i haven't been to bed yet just got in :blush: and whilst i was out i had alot of cm and my boobs are now hurting so its looking very good, now i WILL be testing in morning before 12 i hope as no kids to tonight so im gonna see if i can actually sleep and get a lie in as the night sweats and insomnia have left me drained, im so sorry i forgot girls to update everything was rush rush tonight will be on for update soon as i test and if :bfp: then will get pics up, yay i so excited now pls af dont show pls pls pls xxxxxxxxx


----------



## maratobe

all sounds great hun!! i really wanna see that BFP from you!! xoxox :dust:


----------



## wanabamummy

ooohhh!!!! you are so preggo!!!! cant wait for the results!!! :bfp: !!!!!!!


----------



## Tulip

I did another test in your honour :rofl: think I can just about imagine a shadow but that's only cos I know where it's supposed to be!

Hope you've managed a lie-in, I'm awaiting today's temp with bated breath xxx


----------



## wanabamummy

according to your chart it probably is a shadow!! its gona get darker!!!!


----------



## Tulip

Cheers love - am dyyyying to join you in PAL. I can't stop examining my boobs :rofl:


----------



## debgreasby

Oh your chart is so pretty Tulip :)


----------



## Tulip

Thanks Deb! There is definitely a shadow - but only in certain lights LMFAO.

WAKE UP PATSY, DAMMIT!! xx


----------



## Charliemarina

im here girls off to get a test now so will be testing at about 3pm with next wee :dance: losing loads of cm knickers are soaked and no af so :dance: ok wont be long promise sorry just got up but couldnt sleep well AGAIN :hissy: xxxxx


----------



## Lolly W

Charliemarina said:


> im here girls off to get a test now so will be testing at about 3pm with next wee :dance: losing loads of cm knickers are soaked and no af so :dance: ok wont be long promise sorry just got up but couldnt sleep well AGAIN :hissy: xxxxx

Good Luck! Thinking of you - will check in later for an update!

xx


----------



## Dannib247

oh how lovely the excessive cm must be a good sign hun!! roll on 3!! good luk xx


----------



## Beadette

ooo i cant wait xxxx


----------



## Tulip

Half an hour to go! patsy you really have got us all in a frenzy!


----------



## mum2morgan

Good luck sweetie, all sounds really promising!


----------



## Charliemarina

:bfn: girls im gobsmacked aswell as Gutted :cry: if no af tomorrow got another for FMU, but if i not preg where the hell is AF oh this is shit!!


----------



## wanabamummy

Aahhh sorry Hun, you chart still looks good!! Defo try again fmu!!


----------



## Tulip

Oh b*****ks!!!! What's with the extended LP? Defo try FMU tomorrow darling. So sorry :hugs:


----------



## Beadette

oh im sorry hun x


----------



## Charliemarina

well me and OH had some :sex: this morning and just went for a wee and was pink when i wiped temp is up but looks to be going down looks like af must be coming :cry: oh well onto next cycle who is with me :thumbup:?

got say with u ladies with me makes going onto another cycle so much easier thank u all :flow:


----------



## Tulip

Don't you dare - the pink could just be where :sex: has irritated your cervix. FMU tomorrow, young lady x


----------



## Charliemarina

Tulip said:


> Don't you dare - the pink could just be where :sex: has irritated your cervix. FMU tomorrow, young lady x

OK if bleeding doesn't pick up and nothing more tomorrow then i will test with FMU if not then CD1 and i have a test to prob waste at 9dpo next cycle :blush:, gonna go off to bed for hour seen as kids not here lol havent been sleeping at all well lately, if af gonna hit me she will most defo hit me soon as i wake up, well b4 my nap im off over to shop to get some pads and a red bull as i give up redbull in 2ww for caffeine reasons but i just know in my heart this cycle over so gonna knock one back :rofl: god iv missed them LMAO xxxxx

TULIP huns forget me chick are u still testing, oh i do love stalking a poas addict like myself :winkwink:


----------



## Tulip

Charliemarina said:


> TULIP huns forget me chick are u still testing, oh i do love stalking a poas addict like myself :winkwink:

Yes mate just saving up for an OPK :rofl:


----------



## debgreasby

Poop to your BFN :(


----------



## Dannib247

aww hun hope your still in the game xx


----------



## Charliemarina

dnt think so just went for another wee and again pink/red wen i wipe but i dnt seem to be coming onto pad very much, maybe she was planning on showing appearance tomorrow but where me and OH and some "home without kids sex" he irritated me there and she now coming slowly, well if i temp in morning and it below 36.4 i know im waking to full flow :hissy: well iv put light into my chart and got new chart if it stops i shall remove it and put spotting bk and then if nothing morning and temps high i WILL test again as u never know ay girls??? ok wishfull thinking now :rofl:


----------



## Lolly W

Damn that witch! Sorry hun x


----------



## KimmyB

Sorry about your BFN hun x


----------



## Charliemarina

ok so since my last wee iv had NO red or anything on pad this is either gonna pick up tomorrow and become a real af OR its gonna stop and seriously confuse me.
if honest without it being TMI or boasting in anyway :blush: me and OH had quite a "rough" session and hes not exactly the smallest of men down there (not so much fun when ur not the biggest down there being the female :rofl:) anyways b4 the sex there was NO red or pink after a wee or even feeling af was gonna come them hour after sex i get this and if honest its only coming out when spermies do and its very light pink and watery nothing like af, well only tomorrow morning will tell if she dnt show something is defo going on and docs it is :hissy: roll on the morning lol xxx


----------



## Charliemarina

well she got me big time just now, its 11.20pm and i went for my last wee and there she was NICE!!!! :(
well im glad of the good and normal cycle so im happy im back to normal, got lots of PMA and all my TTCAL girls with me :thumbup: so whos cd1??

roll on OV :dance: xxxx


----------



## Tulip

Awww I'm sorry sweetie :( If it's any consolation my previous best-ever chart was followed the next month by a BFP. FXd for you xx


----------



## Dannib247

aww hun im sorry xx hopefully next month fx!! xx


----------



## Charliemarina

hey girls well af got me even bigger this morning shes absolutely killing me BUT im ok about it like i said im just glad of the good cycle following the MC, me and OH had a laugh last night planning this cycles actions, he says he wants to start doing it 2 times a day from the first fertile day till day after OV, i was like "OMG i gonna be sore" :rofl: hes like " well it be worth it :winkwink:" so i think this month i may let him do the planning i need a break and its about time the men done something other than deposit there men :blush: :rofl:

anyways onto cycle 2 after MC and our 15th month TTC :( i know its gonna happen soon can feel it in my bones just wish it was now, so anyone cd2 or close and waiting to ov?

tulip huns did u test woman im waiting...........:)


----------



## puppymom32

I am CD 4 or 5 here so we are pretty close Charlie.


----------



## Beadette

Good luck this cycle Charlie! Hope the witch isn't causing you too much grief! I'm still waiting! Bah!!!!!


----------



## happy lady

IM OUT TOO THIS MONTH AF JUST GOT MR GRRRR oh well 9th month ttc cd1 for me again !! goog luck to all ttc and heaps of babydust


----------



## happy lady

IM OUT TOO THIS MONTH AF JUST GOT MR GRRRR oh well 9th month ttc cd1 for me again !! good luck to all ttc and heaps of babydust


----------



## Charliemarina

happy lady said:


> IM OUT TOO THIS MONTH AF JUST GOT MR GRRRR oh well 9th month ttc cd1 for me again !! good luck to all ttc and heaps of babydust

hey hunny sorry she got you hopefully this month will be ur lucky one :winkwink: this will be our 15th month trying for number 3 and its getting tedious now :hissy: but im confident my next beany will stick :thumbup: welcome to BNB huns :flow:


----------



## groovyjem

hi hunni just bobbed and to spread some :dust: and come on your sticky beany this month :happydance: :kiss:


----------



## Charliemarina

groovyjem said:


> hi hunni just bobbed and to spread some :dust: and come on your sticky beany this month :happydance: :kiss:

hey babes OMG love the new siggy and pic :winkwink: love ya huns and sticky bean :dust: coming ur way too huns :flow: xxxx


----------



## Tulip

Wotcha missus, hope CD5 is treating you well. I'm expecting the witch tomorrow and will be partially retiring from BnB for a while. If you're on facebook, mail me xx


----------



## Charliemarina

Tulip said:


> Wotcha missus, hope CD5 is treating you well. I'm expecting the witch tomorrow and will be partially retiring from BnB for a while. If you're on facebook, mail me xx

oh huns dnt feel down she may not show :winkwink: i dnt care what ya say huns it aint over till she shows ok now chin up :kiss:
well my ticker seems to be a diff time zone to me :haha: as come 4pm it hits the next cd when im actually cd4 5 tomorrow lol.

im on facebook huns but think im private for searching PM me ur details i find you add you :) ohhh actually let me see if ur email works :winkwink: xxxx


----------



## Charliemarina

HA HA found you!!!! im so clever :smug: :rofl:


----------

